# Turbo issue. Need help



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's how the ECU deals with spark knock.

If you are running 87 octane, try 89 or 93. Try changing plugs and gapping to 0.028".


----------



## Lumpy Mailbox (Nov 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> That's how the ECU deals with spark knock.
> 
> If you are running 87 octane, try 89 or 93. Try changing plugs and gapping to 0.028".


 its a diesel


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Lumpy Mailbox said:


> its a diesel


Is your mileage less than 100k? Drivetrain is 100k just take it to the dealer.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There is no wastegate. If it was something wrong with the turbo you'd get a DTC. You can try cleaning the map and maf sensors though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lumpy Mailbox said:


> its a diesel


Whoops, my bad.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...my-fix-cleaned-egr-intake-throttle-valve.html


----------

